# [SOLVED] emerge avahi-0.6.30-r1 failed

## elmar283

On two computers (Acer Intel 32 bit and MacMini 2006 Intel Core Duo 32 bit) I am unable to emerge avahi. I think it has something to do with pax and hardened sources and X. Before I had X on my Acer (server) there was no problem. On my MacMini the problem arrived when I compiled hardened sources.

Here is the error:

ACER Intel:

```
* Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/automake.out

 * ERROR: net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 5908:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1593:  Called eautomake

 *   environment, line 1546:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missing' '--copy' '--foreign'

 *   environment, line 1359:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30'

```

```

elmarotter@masterserver ~ $ emerge --info '=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1'

Portage 2.1.11.9 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.5-hardened i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.5-hardened-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 12 Sep 2012 04:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo"

LANG="nl_NL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="nl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.nl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X X11 acl acpi alsa apache2 apm autoip avahi berkdb bonjour bzip2 cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri dvd exif expat fuse gd gdbm geoip gpm gs hardened howl-compat iconv imagemagick imap ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 libwww lm_sensors maildir mdnsresponder-compat modules mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl ntp opengl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pear perl php pic pliciykit pmu png pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sasl session spamassassin sql ssl tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode urandom x86 xml xorg zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="AC97" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_default authn_file authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock rewrite authz_host dir mime unique_id" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="apache cpu curl disk dns filecount fscache logfile mysql network processes uptime users swap syslog load csv conntrack interface memory netlink rrdtool rrdcached table tcpconns unixsock vmem df protocols" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="nl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1 was built with the following:

USE="dbus gdbm howl-compat introspection ipv6 mdnsresponder-compat python -autoipd -bookmarks -doc -gtk -gtk3 -mono -qt4 -test -utils"

```

```

* Package:    net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: swegener@gentoo.org

 * USE:        dbus elibc_glibc gdbm howl-compat introspection ipv6 kernel_linux mdnsresponder-compat python qt4 userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking avahi-0.6.30.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30 ...

 * Applying avahi-0.6.30-optional-gtk-utils.patch ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying avahi-0.6.x-openrc-0.9.x-init-scripts-fixes.patch ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30' ...

 * Running glib-gettextize --copy --force ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Running intltoolize --automake --copy --force ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I common ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/automake.out

 * ERROR: net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 5908:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1593:  Called eautomake

 *   environment, line 1546:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missing' '--copy' '--foreign'

 *   environment, line 1359:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1'`.

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 214: wait: `Failed Running automake !': not a pid or valid job spec

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30'

```

```

elmarotter@masterserver ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

stepping        : 6

microcode       : 0x17

cpu MHz         : 1500.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe bts est tm2

bogomips        : 2997.50

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

 
```

```

elmarotter@masterserver ~ $ sudo lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:06.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

```

MacMini

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1  USE="autoipd dbus gdbm gtk gtk3 introspection mdnsresponder-compat python qt4 -bookmarks -doc -howl-compat -ipv6 -mono -test -utils" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1

 * avahi-0.6.30.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking avahi-0.6.30.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30 ...

 * Applying avahi-0.6.30-optional-gtk-utils.patch ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying avahi-0.6.x-openrc-0.9.x-init-scripts-fixes.patch ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30' ...

 * Running glib-gettextize --copy --force ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Running intltoolize --automake --copy --force ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I common ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/automake.out

 * ERROR: net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 5908:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1593:  Called eautomake

 *   environment, line 1546:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missing' '--copy' '--foreign'

 *   environment, line 1359:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1'`.

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 214: wait: `Failed Running automake !': not a pid or valid job spec

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30'

>>> Failed to emerge net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1:

 * Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/automake.out

 * ERROR: net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 5908:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1593:  Called eautomake

 *   environment, line 1546:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missing' '--copy' '--foreign'

 *   environment, line 1359:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30'

```

```

elmarotter@macmini ~ $ sudo emerge --info '=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1'

Wachtwoord: 

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.5-hardened i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.5-hardened-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_1300_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 12 Sep 2012 04:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoorsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo"

LANG="nl_NL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="nl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://eotter1979.xs4all.nl/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb bluetooth bonjour branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gtk hardened hbci hfsplus iconv imagemagick java jingle jpeg jpeg2k json kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ntp ofx ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pear perl phonon php pic plasma png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session spell sqlite sqlite3 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb video vorbis win32codecs wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xmlwriter xscreensaver xv xvid yahoo zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="nl en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1 was built with the following:

USE="autoipd dbus gdbm gtk gtk3 introspection mdnsresponder-compat python qt4 -bookmarks -doc -howl-compat -ipv6 -mono -test -utils"

```

```

elmarotter@macmini ~ $ sudo cat /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/build.log

 * Package:    net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: swegener@gentoo.org

 * USE:        autoipd consolekit dbus elibc_glibc gdbm gtk gtk3 introspection kernel_linux mdnsresponder-compat policykit python qt4 userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking avahi-0.6.30.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30 ...

 * Applying avahi-0.6.30-optional-gtk-utils.patch ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying avahi-0.6.x-openrc-0.9.x-init-scripts-fixes.patch ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30' ...

 * Running glib-gettextize --copy --force ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Running intltoolize --automake --copy --force ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I common ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/automake.out

 * ERROR: net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 5908:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1593:  Called eautomake

 *   environment, line 1546:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missing' '--copy' '--foreign'

 *   environment, line 1359:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1'`.

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 214: wait: `Failed Running automake !': not a pid or valid job spec

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1/work/avahi-0.6.30'

```

```

elmarotter@macmini ~ $ sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 14

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU            1300  @ 1.66GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1667.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 6

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc bts aperfmperf pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr pdcm dtherm

bogomips        : 3333.40

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 14

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU            1300  @ 1.66GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1667.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 6

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc bts aperfmperf pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr pdcm dtherm

bogomips        : 3333.40

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

```

```

elmarotter@macmini ~ $ sudo lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:07.0 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Device 27a3 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

03:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 61)

```

Last edited by elmar283 on Thu Sep 13, 2012 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elmar283

I solved the problem with masking 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1' in '/etc/portage/package.mask' and unmasking 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r3 ~x86' in '/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords'. So I think that the problem is a bug in version 0.6.30-r1. After this I successfully merged avahi.

----------

## n4t4n

Thank you. I had the same problem and managed to solve with your tip.

----------

## el_Salmon

Thanks for the info, it seems this reported bug: Bug 431830 - net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1 fails with automake-1.11.6 due to "pkglibdir" usage 

----------

